# pellet rifle with squirrels



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

HI guys im a 13 yr old who is just getting into hunting.im a very new hunter ..and wow i got into it with a BANG.... just yesterday my friend let me borrow his pellet rifle its a daisy powerline shoots .177cal bullets at 1000fps and has a 4x32 scope (he got it from walmart for 100$) So i went out with it yesterday and shot me a squirrel, didnt know what to do with it so i gave it to my friend....today went out hunting again and got the squirrel right in the mouth, it dropped and squirmed for 2 seconds and was out...i got alot of pics. ill show yall...So i did pretty ggod in my first 2 days of hunting.

Now we get to the ?'s... im looking to get me a pellet rifle seeing that i cant borrow my friends gun forever. but iv done a ton of research and have learned a lot.iv chosen a .22 caliber gun because iv heard it has that little extra kick for hunting and a .177 cal. is fo plinking but could be used on squirrels as iv prooved..the gun iv been looking at is the quest 800x.shoots the ..22 cal at 800 fps has a 4x32 scope and only cost 115$  a site i saw it on is pyramid air heres the link.. http://pyramidair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=1043
i really want yalls imput to see if this is a good gun..also id like to know shape, or type of pellets are pretty cheap and could do some damage on a squirrel.like should i use wadcutter or supe pointed or raptor just give me an idea.. im looking for a gun that can take out a squirrel with no problem..most my shots will be 20 yds. but i want the gunt to be capable of taking one out at say 50 yds. i know it all depends on shot placement i just want to know it will be a good gun, seeing the price is so low i dont want it to be a rip off... make sure if u have any gun suggestions plz tell me..thx alot guys plz respond quickly i know yall will help..


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

well...i think because your getting into the great sport of hunting a .22 cal should be good but not at to 50 yards, if that is going to be your normal shooting range i would say go for a gamo shadow which probly runs about 110.00 about now. I myself just picked up a beeman sportsman ss1000h that fires a .22 cal pellet at about 800fps, that gun runs about 165.00 but its alot better than the 800x your were looking at.

If your wondering how nice the beeman takes out squirrels










so either the shadow or the beeman is a good choice, as for pellets beeman crow magnums, gamo raptors(only in .177cal), and beeman silver arrow..thats what i use and they work great fly very straight out of the .22 cal


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

allrite thx so much for the advice...If u go to this pyramid air site i can see that gun http://pyramidair.com/cgi-bin/model.pl?model_id=799 ..It cost 180$ but if you think it is honestly a much better gun than the 800x than plz tell me and i will get one as soon as possible...its a 65$ difference. i have alot of trust in you and like wont break easy and hits the squirrels pretty good (as iv seen in the pic..) i got another squirrel 2day..thats 3 squirrels in 3 days...1 a day not bad..got him with my friends gun..so im going with the beeman, but want to make sure thats good right??? thx for all tha help
8)


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes Beeman is a better known brand and well trusted. The stock and well overall make of the gun is superb. The only thing is start lifting alil weight because the gun is kinda heavy but its well worth it when you see its power and accuracy.

Heres a better picture of the gun and a squirrel i took..









PS~For the power you get the cocking effort is not that bad at all.


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

im a strong 13 year old 8) man... dont worry bout that lol

i dont know how to make pics. but ill get some on here soon...copy and paste aint workin for this site.. ill show u my squirrel...later.....thx tons for advice im buying tha gun....cooking my first 2 squirrels 2 nite ...ill tell u about them...


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

To post pictues go to www.photobucket.com and make a free account. Once you upload your pictures there go to the one you want to upload and highlight the url and paste in on here were you want the picture you show up, once you have done that highlight the link and if looking up here ^ you should see a lil button Img click that and there you go.

yea i got a squirrel today, waiting for another one tommrow mourning so i can make a nice stew.


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

hey heres a pic. of me.. i think ill be strong enough to handle it...









im trying to get those squirrel pics. ill have them on soon..(gotta send them to my email first from my dads.... i ate my first squirrels 2nite..fried them up ...werent bad alot like chicken...im going in the morning 2...im ordering my new gun tomm... maby u could give me some tips how to make that stew...it sounds good  thx alot!!!


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

one or two more things...is this gun much louder than other pellet rifles...i live close to houses and cant have sometin to loud....if the pellets matter than could u tell me what type of pellet is the quietest...id like the pellets to be as cheap as possible and quiet as possible ..if it doesnt make a diff, then ill get silver arrows  ...2nd thing i was lookin at one of your posts and it said sometin about ur gun randomly misfiring you said u aimed fo the head and got the back leg ....tell me more about this...i didnt understand the part about ur father having a look at it or what he did that may be the problem...get back at me..good luck in the morning.......thx..


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

First off...it has a muzzle break and it shoots as loud as say your friends 1000fps gun. So pellets arent going to affect the sound.
The problem with the gun is that my dad was checking it out..looking it over and dropped the gun and which inturn move the scope causing it to shoot off. 
As long as your careful and sight it in before shooting any game and you feel comfortable with it and its tiny kick then you should be good to go.

P.S~ Heres the recipe for the squirrel stew
~ 2 rabbits or 2 squirrels or 1 each
~ oil or butter
~ 4 - 5 potatoes, peeled & chunked
~ 1 onion, chopped
~ 4 carrots, chunked
~ 1 can whole kernel corn, drained
~ 1 can green beans, drained
~ canned stewed tomatoes to cover
~ corn starch & water for thicking, if desired

In a skillet, melt the butter. Add the meat and brown on all sides. Remove and drain on paper towels.

Place the meat in a greased casserole dish. Cover with the potatoes, onion, carrots, corn and green beans.

Cover with enough stewed tomatoes to cover halfway up the casserole dish.

Cover and bake at 350 degrees for 1 hour or until the meat and carrots are tender.
^ Thats what the recipe says but im using a crock pot....YUM :stirpot:


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

OK THX SO MUCH ILL KEEP IN TOUCH


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

No problem dude...thats why we have this website. Hope you enjoy your new rifle. :sniper: 
Shoot Straight~
Brower


----------



## xsnipax (Dec 15, 2006)

whoa their squirrelboy put that shirt back on lets not get too excited 8)

pellet guns are nothing to be scared of at all, as a matter of fact theirs only a few rifles that any1 should be worried to handle, and those are the calibers that few people use such as on African Safaris where they are taking down game with extremely tough hide like cape buffalo and elephants. And with todays technology when it comes to recoil pads and muzzle breaks even these rifles can feel like .338 or less  its nice


----------



## Brower (Mar 10, 2006)

Squirrelboy13 i dont know if i got back to you in time but there is that beeman for around $165. It's at www.cobraairguns.com


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

squirrelboy13 said:


> hey heres a pic. of me.. i think ill be strong enough to handle it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


squirrelboy you gotta get that ******* pos you need a dale earnhart hat and a budweiser can


----------



## squirrelboy13 (Dec 29, 2006)

hey brower...ur fine the beeman at preamid air had free shipping and ended up costing less. but thx anyways..

Ill get tha ******* pic. on here sometime shadow...


----------



## THE SHADOW 1000 177 CAL (Dec 18, 2006)

squirrelboy if you post that pic i will never wright in this forum again because i will die laughing :lol:


----------

